# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Käse und Milch schädlich?

## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> ich halte die Kombination Soja-Fleische bei einer gesunden Person nicht für aktiv schädlich. Bei einem PK-Erkrankten halte ich alle tierischen Fette für schädlich, sei es nun Fleisch, Milch, Käse oder Eier. Wenn ich denn Fleisch essen muss, kann ich auch auf Soja verzichten. Man muss konsequent sein, wenn man Krebswachstum mit der Ernährung verlangsamen will, es gibt da meiner Meinung kein ja...aber.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen!

ich habe einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, weil ich dieses Thema für sehr wichtig halte.

Du argumentierst recht generell gegen tierische Fette, auch in Form von z.B. Milch oder Käse. Gibt es dazu fundierte Studien?

Snuffy Myers empfiehlt ja z.B. im Rahmen seiner mediterranen Diät ausdrücklich Ziegenkäse. Da ich gerne (und viel) Käse esse, dafür keine Wurst und kein "rotes Fleisch" bin ich über Deine strikte Aussage etwas beunruhigt.

Ich würde mich über eine breite Diskussion dieses sicher für alle ziemlich interessanten Themas sehr freuen!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Ich bin ein Käsefan und Milchvieltrinker*

Hallo Schorschel, gut, daß Du das noch einmal separat beantwortet haben möchtest. Wenn ich nun auch noch auf Butter, Milch und Käse verzichten soll, nachdem hier im Kühlschrank nur noch Wurst etc. für meine Frau liegt, was muß ich denn noch alles bedenken, um ja nichts falsch zu machen, nachdem ich mich nun schon als immer noch DHB-zugehörig zur Bestrahlung durchgerungen habe?

*"Was man zu verstehen gelernt hat, fürchtet man nicht mehr"*
(Marie Curie)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GottfriedS

> Bei einem PK-Erkrankten halte ich *alle tierischen Fette für schädlich*, sei es nun Fleisch, Milch, Käse oder Eier.


Fischöl ist auch ein tierisches Fett, aber nicht nur nicht schädlich, sondern sehr nützlich... man kann damit sogar quasi die schädliche Wirkung von Käse und Milch (Omega-6) kompensieren... (solange sich letztere in Maßen halten)

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Hutschi,
gerade als Osteoporosekranker wird doch von den Ärzten Milch und Käse empfohlen. Warum sollte das schlecht sein? Seit dem Jahr 2000 ( PK und dann DHB) esse ich nur Käse und keine Wurst mehr. Fleisch nur in geringen, seltenen Mengen. Und mir geht es gut.
Horst a

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Schorschel und alle anderen, die sich zum Michkonsum bekennen!

Im Zusammenhang mit Brustkrebs wurde schon vor Jahren vom Kuhmilchkonsum abgeraten.
Oft heißt es auch ganz allgemein, Milch sollte eher den Kindern vorbehalten sein, denn viele Erwachsene reagieren mit Unverträglichkeitsreaktionen, die auf einen Mangel des Enzyms zur Verdauung der Lactose zurückzuführen sind.

Inzwischen häufen sich die Erkenntnisse darüber, dass auch bei PK die Milch ungesund sei - dies wohl hauptsächlich deswegen, weil in ihr der Wachstumsfaktor IGF-1 enthalten ist, der Tumoren zum Wachstum anregen könnte.

Aber lest selbst:
http://www.milch-den-kuehen.de/prostate.html
http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0706.htm
http://www.ndrtv.de/plusminus/20060425_3.html
http://www.milchbessernicht.de/txt_s123.htm

http://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2006/01/Milch.xml

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

> ...schon vor Jahren vom *Kuh*milchkonsum abgeraten...


Mensch Elke,

kompetent wie immer, hast Du mich jetzt spontan ganz schön erschreckt...

Sag' mal: Gilt das IGF-Thema Deiner Kenntnis nach auch für Schaf- oder Ziegenmilch?

Ich habe Deine Quellen noch nicht genau gelesen (vielleicht steht die Antwort ja dort drin).

Herzliche Grüße nach Nürnberg von

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Ihr Milch und Käsefans,

habe am 17.02.2007 in einem Labor München eine Blutentnahme über IGF-1 und Östradiol (E2) (S) machen lassen beides zusammen kostete 50,71 

Analyse:

IGF-1 gesamt 307 ng/ml --> Normwert 75 - 212 ng/ml

Östradiol 30,0 pg/ml -----> Normwert 7,0 - 38,0 pg/ml

Nehme zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Milch mehr in den Kaffee und Milchprodukte ebenfalls nicht!

Bin gespannt wie die Werte nach 4 - 6 Monaten aussehen werden.

Östradiol habe ich messen lassen weil ich zu dieser Zeit etwa 90 Kg gewogen habe und jetzt 87 kg habe aber weiter hin im Abnehmen bin.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Verhältnis von Testosteron (letzter wert 4,4 ng/ml) zu Östradiol 30 pg/ml wissen!

Um das Verhältnis zu Testos. rechnen zu können muß ja das Östradiol in ng/ml gerechnet werden und das wäre doch 0,030 ng/ml oder?

Gruß Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde, 
Karola hat es richtig erklärt, Ich habe früher nur mageren Käse aus Kuhmilch gegessen. Meine Heilpraktikerin "erlaubt" mir nur noch Ziegen- Schaf- Käse und Joghurt und selbstgemachten Joghurt aus Kuhmilch. Wir haben ja schon früher darüber geredet. Es ging auch um Blähungen, diese haben sich nicht verringert, ich esse zu schnell.
Gruß Hans

----------


## JürgenS

> Fischöl ist auch ein tierisches Fett, aber nicht nur nicht schädlich, sondern sehr nützlich... man kann damit sogar quasi die schädliche Wirkung von Käse und Milch (Omega-6) kompensieren... (solange sich letztere in Maßen halten)
> 
> Gruss,
> Gottfried


Point taken. 
Mit tierischen Fetten meine ich kein Fischöl.
Allerdings hat Thunfisch viel Arachidonsäure.




> Hallo Hutschi,
> gerade als Osteoporosekranker wird doch von den Ärzten Milch und Käse empfohlen. Warum sollte das schlecht sein? Seit dem Jahr 2000 ( PK und dann DHB) esse ich nur Käse und keine Wurst mehr. Fleisch nur in geringen, seltenen Mengen. Und mir geht es gut.
> Horst a


Hier ein Auszug aus einem Aufsatz über Osteoporose, den ich einmal übersetzt habe:

* ERNÄHRUNG*

* Fleisch*
Es besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass ein starker Zusammenhang besteht zwischen Ernährung und Osteoporose. Eine Diät mit übermäßigem Eiweissgehalt ( besonders tierischen Proteinen) führt zu einem negativen Calciumgleichgewicht. Mit anderen Worten, es entsteht ein netto Calciumverlust des Körpers, was  eine verringerte Calciumeinlagerung in den Knochen zur Folge hat.

Wenn über eine längere Zeit übermäßig viel Fleisch, Milchprodukte, raffinierte Kohlenhydrate und Fett konsumiert werden, übersäuert unser Körper. Der Körper ist an diese Übersäuerung nicht gewöhnt und zieht ein alkalisches Umfeld vor. Als ausgleichenden Mechanismus entzieht der Körper den Knochen Calcium und andere Mineralien und leitet sie, in einem Versuch das übersäuerte Umfeld abzufedern und zu neutralisieren, in den Rest des Körpers um. Ein Teil dieses Calciums endet in den Nieren und wird ausgeschieden. Ein Nettoverlust von Calcium ist das Ergebnis.

Zusätzlich zum Calciumverlust der Knochen ändern tierische Eiweisse wegen ihres hohen Schwefelgehalts die Reabsorptionsfähigkeit der Nieren, sodass zusätzliches Calcium ausgeschieden wird. Eine auf Fleisch und Milchprodukten basierende proteinreiche Ernährung kann zu einem Verlust von 100 mg Calcium/Tag führen. In einer Studie wurde bei Probanden, die übermäßige Mengen an tierischen Proteinen zu sich nahmen, ein negatives Calciumgleichgewicht von 137/mg /Tag festgestellt. Das entspricht etwa 50g jährlich und einem potentiellen Verlust an Skelettmasse von 4% pro Jahr.

* Milch fördert Calciumverlust*
Wenn einem zum Verzicht auf Milch geraten wird, ist die größte Sorge, was mit den Zähnen und Knochen passiert. Die Antwort ist erstaunlich einfach: Sie werden gestärkt

Die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung erhält weniger als die Hälfte der empfohlenen 800 mg Calcium pro Tag und hat trotzdem starke Knochen und gesunde Zähne.  Der Meinung, dass kontinuierliche Einnahme großer Mengen Calcium benötigt wird, um starke Knochen zu erhalten und der Osteoporose vorzubeugen, muss widersprochen werden. Studien haben ergeben, dass aus Sicht der Ernährung, starke Knochen mehr auf die Wirkung der optimalen Menge Magnesiums und ein säurearmes Umfeld im Körper zurückzuführen sind.

Während uns Milch mit Calcium versorgt, fördert sie paradoxerweise Calciumverlust im Körper. Das liegt darin begründet, dass Konsum der in der Milch enthaltenen übermäßigen Proteine die Notwendigkeit für die im Körper befindlichen Mineralien steigert, die durch das tierische Protein der Kuhmilch bei der Verdauung entstehenden Säure zu neutralisieren. Unter diesen Mineralien befinden sich Calcium und Magnesium, und 99 Prozent des Calciums und 60 Prozent des Magnesiums im Körper sind in den Knochen eingelagert. Wie bereits erwähnt, wird Calcium den Knochen entzogen, um die Säure zu neutralisieren, was einen Calciumverlust in den Knochen zur Folge hat. Tatsächlich erhöhen sich Calciumausscheidung und der Knochenabbau in Proportion zur Menge des konsumierten tierischen Proteins.

Milch und Milchprodukte sind säurebildende Substanzen. Säurehaltige Nebenprodukte, die sich im Körper anreichern, sind auch einer der Hauptgründe für schnelleres Altern und Krebs. Am wohlsten fühlt sich unser Körper in einem leicht basischen Umfeld. Eine Diät reich an Milch, Fleisch und Geflügel bedeutet, dass mehr Protein eingenommen wird, und je mehr Protein eingenommen wird, desto übersäuerter wird unser Körper. Vegetarierer z.B. benötigen ungefähr halb so viel Calcium wie Nichtvegetarier, da ihren Knochen sehr viel weniger Calcium entzogen wird.

Kuhmilch enthält auch Phosphor. Wenn Calcium und Phosphor gleichzeitig den Darm erreichen, konkurrieren sie miteinander bei der Absorption. Je mehr Phosphor vorhanden ist, desto geringer ist die Calciumaufnahme. Einige Phosphorverbindungen bilden unlösliche Calciumsalze im Darm. Zusätzlich löst Phosphor die Freisetzung des Parathyroid Hormons aus, das Calcium aus den Knochen zieht. Also, wenn mit Calcium verbunden, konkurriert Phosphor mit Calcium und verhindert dessen Absorption im Darm. Nicht alles in der Nahrung enthaltene Calcium wird vom Körper aufgenommen. Viele in unserer Nahrung enthaltenen Komponenten wie Phosphor, Vitamin D, Faserstoffe, Proteine und Hormone verändern die Calciumaufnahme durch die Art unserer Ernährung. Kuhmilch z.B. enthält 1200 mg Calcium per quart (0.95 l); menschliche Milch lediglich 300 mg. Aber die Gesamtmenge absorbierten Calciums ist bei mit  Muttermilch gestillten Babies höher als bei Babies, die mit Kuhmilch gestillt werden. Das ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Phosphate und die Palmitinsäure in Kuhmilch die Calciumaufnahme im Körper verringern. Der optimale Calcium-Phosphor Ratio ist für die Knochenbildung wichtig und  liegt bei 2,5 zu 1. Der Ratio in Kuhmilch liegt bei 1,3 zu 1. Zuviel Phos-phor stört das Calciumgleichgewich und führt zu Knochenverlust.
*
Gemüse*
Zur Osteoporose Prävention geeignete Gemüsesorten schliessen Blattgemüse, Hülsenfrüchte, rohe Nüsse und Samen ein. Sie alle enthalten reichlich Calcium. Man hat festgestellt, dass durchschnittliche Afrikanerinnen lediglich 500 mg Calcium pro Tag konsumieren, das meist pflanzlichen Ursprungs ist. Dennoch haben sie ein positives Calciumgleichwicht, da das Calcium viel besser im Körper verbleibt.

Der Schlüssel ist, den Proteinspiegel zu kontrollieren und so ein nicht übersäuertes Umfeld im Körper zu erhalten. Wenn Proteinaufnahme auf einen maßvollen Level reduziert wird, und insbesondere, wenn das Calcium aus einer pflanzlichen Quelle stammt, brauchen größere  Mengen Calcium nicht eingenommen zu werden, um den Calciumverlust zu kompensieren. Calciumeinnahme kann weiter reduziert werden, wenn sie mit Magnesium und Strontium kombiniert wird, da beide den Calciumtransport unterstützen. 
*
Soja*
Soja enthält viel Phytoöstrogen. Die Wirkung, die Soja auf den Körper ausübt, ist immer noch kontrovers, aber viele Experten sind der Meinung, dass Soja die Absorption überschüssigen Östrogens blockiert, und bei Mangel wie ein Östrogen wirkt. 

Interessante Studien wurden durchgeführt, unter anderem eine in Italien mit 90 Frauen im Alter von 53-65. Man fand heraus, dass Ipriflavon und eine Calciumergänzung die Knochenmineraldichte nach 6 Monaten um 2% und nach 12 Monaten um 5,8% steigerte, mit dem zusätzlichen Bonus einer bedeutenden Schmerzlinderung von 45% nach 6 Monaten und 62% nach 12 Monaten. Es soll allerdings bemerkt werden, dass Soja auch eine Schattenseite hat. Übermäßiger Verzehrunfermentierten Sojas, wie Tofu, kann zu Störungen der Schilddrüse führen. Fermentierte Produkte wie Miso, Natto  und Tempeh sind unproblematische und können unbedenklich verzehrt werden. (PK-Erkrankte sollten sich allerdings sehr gut informieren, um eine Entscheidung für oder gegen Soja zu treffen. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Soja und Iproflavon besteht darin, dass Iproflavon ein synthetisches Isoflavon ist, das dem in Soja enthaltenen Daidzein sehr ähnelt. Der schwache Östrogeneffekt der Isoflavone und die Ähnlichkeit der chemischen Struktur zwischen Isoflavonen und Ipriflavon, das in der Lage ist die Knochenmineraldichte bei postmenopausalen Frauen zu stei- gern, legt nahe, dass Isoflavone das Osteoporoserisiko ebenfalls verringern können.[Anm.d.Übers.])

Den ganzen Aufsatz auf Englisch findet man unter http://www.drlam.com

Grüsse

Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Ungläubiger Thomas (Hutschi)*

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Carola-Elke

Zitat *Carola-Elke : * Inzwischen häufen sich die Erkenntnisse darüber, dass auch bei PK die Mich ungesund sei - dies wohl hauptsächlich deswegen, weil in ihr der Wachstumsfaktor IGF-1 enthalten ist, der Tumoren zum Wachstum anregen könnte,

ja, geschätzte Carola-Elke, damit und auch mit Deinen Links und Jürgens erschöpfenden Erläuterungen verunsichert Ihr mich aber total. Auf Grund Deiner enormen Wissensbreite bist Du fast immer in der Lage, noch ein 
"i -Tüpfelchen" oben drauf zu setzen. Es geht dann schlicht um Folgendes:

Seit Jahren ist bekannt, daß in meinen Urinproben, und zwar auch bei den 24-Stunden Sammelproben, übermäßig viel Eiweiß enthalten ist. Die von mir konsultierten Fachärzte bekundeten wiederholt, daß die Eiweißanteile erheblich überhöht wären, für eine Nierenüberprüfung in der Dir sicher bekannten Form aber noch kein Anlaß bestünde. Es ist mir auch bekannt von verschiedenen MRT-Untersuchungen, daß eine Zyste in einer Niere von etwa 3 cm Länge existiert, die aber auch als harmlos eingestuft wird. Die Kreatininwerte sind seit Jahren konstant zwischen 0.65 - 0.80 mg/dl.
Knochendichtemessungen nach verschiedenen Methoden haben in den letzten 2 Jahren, die letzte fand vor 4 Monaten statt, beste Werte gebracht. Nun trinke ich nicht nur oft fettarme Milch und rühre auch mein Müsli damit an, sondern ich esse regelmäßg gute Butter und fast täglich Käse, und das seit sagen wir mal fast 70 Jahren. Nur Soja hatte ich wegen DHB die vergangenen 4 Jahre gemieden. Soll ich nun wirklich nach so langer Zeit plötzlich mit dem Verzehr der im Gespräch befindlichen Nahrungsmittel aufhören. Meine Cholesterinwerte sind nur geringfügig über oder unter den gewünschten Referenzwerten. Bitte, hilf mir bei dieser neuen Entscheidungsfindung.

*"Der gnädigste Richter ist der Kenner"    * (Friedrich von Schiller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Thomas Hutschi,




> *"Der gnädigste Richter ist der Kenner"* (Friedrich von Schiller)


_Wenn alle Richter gnädig oder Kenner wären, würde es sich leichter leben und mein Glaube an die Gerechtigkeit ginge nicht verloren!_ (von mir  :Blinzeln: ).

Zu Deinem Anliegen  Du bist ärztlicherseits doch gut aufgehoben, wenn ich mir Deine Anamnese ansehe. 
Sicherlich scheidet jemand, der rel. viel eiweißreiche Nahrung zu sich nimmt, generell mehr Eiweiß über die Nieren aus, auch wenn keine Erkrankung der Nieren vorliegt. Umgekehrt könnte allerdings eine Erkrankung der Nieren gefördert werden, wenn die Ausscheidung von Eiweiß ständig zu hoch ist und Risikofaktoren wie z.B. Diabetes vorliegen. 
http://www.diabetes-deutschland.de/1111.htm
*Risiko Milch?* http://www.sylt-gesund-leben.de/texten/milch.htm

Um Deine konkrete Frage nach der übermäßigen Ausscheidung und dem Zusammenhang zu Deinem Konsum von kuhmilchhaltigen Nahrungsmitteln zu beantworten, rate ich Dir, vor der nächsten Urinsammelprobe einfach Deinen Verzehr derartiger Substanzen für kurze Zeit zu reduzieren. Damit erfährst Du am ehesten, ob bei Dir ein Zusammenhang zu der Ernährung und der Ausscheidung von Eiweiß gegeben ist, wie Du vorsichtig vermutest.

Von Interesse wäre außerdem, ob Du vermehrt Kalzium ausscheidest, was man bei erhöhtem Milchkonsum öfter beobachtet.
Da Du aber mit fast 70 Jahren beste Knochendichtewerte hast, dürfte Dein Stoffwechsel mit dem bisherigen Milchprodukteverzehr gut korrespondieren und sollte Dich nicht zusätzlich beunruhigen. http://www.vgt.at/publikationen/info...UndKalzium.pdf

Mir ging es in dem Beitrag oben eher um den Hinweis, dass das IGF-1, das bei Krebserkrankungen niedrig sein sollte, durch den Verzehr von Kuhmilchprodukten ansteigt und man diesen Anstieg möglichst vermeiden sollte.

Schorschels Ausweg über Schaf- und Ziegenmilchprodukte halte ich für unbedenklicher.

Halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden!

Alles Gute und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

Hier nur als Link dazugestellt, 
Betacellulin + conjugierte linolsäure, sehr interessant:


http://v.mercola.com/blogs/public_bl...Milk-8038.aspx

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Josef

ich esse gerne Käse, jeden, mäßig, detto Yoghurt etc.

Nicht nur bei den Männern, wegen der P. wird über die Vo0r-/Nachteile diskutiert,

auch bei den Frauen, Brustkrebs, bekanntlich "ähnliches" Gewebe, denkt man laut darüber nach:

www.milch-den-kuehen.de/breast.html

und noch dazu:

http://www.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2006/01/Milch.xml

----------


## Harro

*Haltbare fettarme Milch*

Hallo Josef, alter Freund, schön mal wieder was von Dir Vielschreiber zu hören. Aber Du hast ja jetzt Dein eigenes Forum.
Mach Dich doch mal für mich schlau, ob die von der Firma DOMO vertriebene ultrahocherhitzte und homogenisierte Milch evtl. weniger schädliche Anteile nach dieser Prozedur hat. Diese Milch ist es fast ausschließlich, die ich täglich trinke.

Liebe *Carola-Elke*, bei dieser Gelegenheit vorab vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlungen. Ich werde nach meiner IMRT erneut eine Überprüfung starten. Die Calciumwerte lagen übrigens unverändert seit über 5 Jahren zwischen 2.30 bis 2.33 i.S. mmol/l, also eigentlich im richtigen Bereich. Gut möglich, daß eben auch mein Organismus ein guter Kuhmilchverwerter ist?

*"Und jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne, der uns beschützt und der uns hilft zu leben" *     (Hermann Hesse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JürgenS

Liebe Käse-Fans,

vielleicht hat Käse ja doch etwas für sich. 

Folgend eine Übersetzung der manchmal etwas eigenwillig anmutenden Interpretationen aus den Gesundheitsnotizen des David W. Gregg, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte
*

Cancer Health Notes*
                                                              David W. Gregg
                                                                            188 Calle La Montana
                                                        Moraga, Ca 94556 USA


* Update (11/22/04)* http://www.krysalis.net/cancer5.htm

Übersetzung                                                                                                                                        

* Experimente mit Mäusen, die einige auf dieser Website vorgebrachten Annahmen untermauern.

Die einleuchtende Rolle von Lysin und die vermutete Rolle von Arginin.

Maus Studie* 
Im Internet habe ich eine Studie entdeckt, die eine systematische Abschätzung der Wirkung einer breiten Palette diätischer Nährstoff Varianten und die Entwicklung von Krebs bei Mäusen präsentiert. Sie heißt: "Unterdrückung des Plattenepithelkarzinoms bei haarlosen Mäusen durch diätische  Nährstoff Varianten," von Arthur B. Robinson, Arnold Hunsberger und Fred C. Westall. Der komplette Bericht ist im Internet abrufbar: www.ncahf.org/digest/01-01.html , auf den Titel "Linus Pauling couldn`t understand" gehen und den Link" Suppression of squamous cell carcinom in hairless mice by dietary nutrient "variation" anklicken. Das ist eine wegen ihrer Größe (1864 Mäuse) und Vielfältigkeit der getesteten Nährstoffe besonders interessante Studie. Die wichtigste Schlussfolgerung war, dass eine gute, ausgewogene Kost die Wachstumsrate des Krebses um den Faktor 2 erhöhte, während eine stark eingeschränkte Diät die Wachstumsrate um den Faktor 10 verringerte. Ich dachte es wäre sinnvoll, die vorgelegten Daten einmal genauer zu betrachten, um zu sehen, ob zusätzliche, nützliche Informationen im Licht der auf dieser Website präsentierten Theorien gewonnen werden könnten. Ich war überrascht festzustellen, dass einige Daten die wichtigsten Aspekte der hier vorgestellten Ernährungstherapie Prämisse/Theorie unterstützen, deren Bedeutung und Mechanismen anscheinend übersehen worden waren.

* Die Rolle von hoch dosiertem Vitamin C beim Oxygen-Transport*
Die Daten ergeben deutlich, dass  niedrig dosiertes Vitamin C das Krebswachstum fördert, aber dass sich bei hohen Dosierungen die Wirkung verändert und das Krebswachstum stark gehemmt wird.
 Meine Prämisse ist, dass niedrige Dosierungen sich darauf beschränken, die Wirkung der Nahrung zu verbessern und dadurch das Krebswachstum unterstützen. Hoch dosiert agiert es allerdings als ein starker Oxygen-Transporter, wie auf dieser Website beschrieben. Seine Wirkung besteht darin, anaeroben Krebszellen wieder in einen aeroben Stoffwechsel umzuwandeln, normal zu werden und zum programmierten Zelltod zurückzukehren. Sie [die Autoren der Studie] haben anscheinend nicht das Oxygen-Transport-Potential von hoch dosiertem Vitamin C und seine mögliche Wirkung auf den Krebs erkannt. Sie schrieben den hemmenden Effekt von Vitamin C Toxizität zu.

* Synergetische Wirkung von Vitamin C und Vitamin E beim Oxygen-Transport*
In einem anderem Experiment entdeckten sie, dass Futter, welches mäßig mit Vitamin C und Vitamin E angereichert war, eine stark hemmende Wirkung zeigte. Dann testeten sie mit  jedem Vitamin separat auf dem selben Level und fanden keinen Vorteil von einem allein. Sie kamen zu dem Schluss, dass der Vorteil etwas anderem zugerechnet werden müsse. Allerdings, wie hier diskutiert, agieren die Vitamine C und E als Partner beim Transport des Oxygen-Potentials, wobei Vitamin C  in den wässrigen Teil des Zellkörpers und Vitamin E in die auf Öl basierende Zellmembrane transportiert wird. Dieser synergetische Effekt, wie hier erklärt und vorgeschlagen, wurde nicht erkannt oder weiter verfolgt. Weiterhin wird das Konzept unterstützt, dass ein stark erhöhter Oxygen-Transport den Krebs hemmt. Es würde weiter darauf hinweisen, dass hoch dosiertes, den Krebs  hemmendes Vitamin C, viel wirkungsvoller hätte sein können, wenn es mit moderat dosiertem Vitamin E kombiniert worden wäre.

* Eine Anzahl anderer Experimente erhärten die Schlussfolgerung, dass  eine einfache Anreicherung der Nahrung, die der generellen Gesundheit dienlich ist, auch das Krebswachstum begünstigt.

Schlussfolgerung* 
Sie kamen letztlich zu der Erkenntnis, dass eine strenge Obst und Gemüse Diät die stärkste hemmende Wirkung hatte. Als sie allerdings hohe Dosierungen Vitamin C der Obst/Gemüse Diät zufügten, hatte das eine noch größere hemmende Wirkung, die aber aufgehoben wurde, als der Diät Eiweiß beigefügt wurde. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen, wenn sie die Kombination von Vitamin E und hoch dosierten Vitamin C mit der Obst/Gemüse Diät getestet hätten. Sie hätten es wahrscheinlich getan, wenn sie ihre synergetische Wirkung erkannt hätten.

* Die Wirkung von Lysin und Arginin*
Sie nahmen an, dass der Krebs hemmende Effekt weder darauf zurückzuführen war, dass die Obst/Gemüse Diät nicht nahrhaft ausgewogen war, noch dass ein spezifisch hemmender Effekt dem Obst und Gemüse zuzuschreiben war. Ich bemerkte allerdings, dass sie einen besonderen Effekt bei Äpfeln und Birnen fanden. Sie erklärten es mit ihrem geringen Eiweißgehalt. Ich dachte jedoch, dass ich ihren Lysingehalt prüfen würde. Von Lysin ist bekannt, dass es den Herpes Virus hemmt. Also besuchte ich:  www.herpes.com/Nutrition.shtml.
Auf dieser Website gibt es eine lange Liste von Nahrungsmitteln mit ihrem Lysin/Arginin Ratio. Lysin hemmt und Arginin stimuliert Herpes. Ich fand, das Äpfel und Birnen den höchsten Lysin/ Arginin Ratio von allen Früchten und auch von allen Gemüsesorten bis auf Rüben haben.

* Das Buch "Krebs" von Dr. Matthias Rath*
Die mögliche Lysin-Verbindung führte zu einer erneuten Internetsuche, wo ich auf das Buch "Krebs" von Dr. Matthias Rath stieß. In Kürze, dieses Buch widmet sich ausschließlich dem Gedanken, dass Lysin Krebs hemmt. Dr. Rath behauptet, dass Krebszellen die Wände von Blutgefäßen durchbrechen müssen, um sich zu verbreiten (meatastasieren). [oder um sich selbst zu teilen müssen sie die Zellwände durchbrechen]. Um dies zu bewerkstelligen, müssen sie Kollagen auflösen. Dieser Prozess erfordert besondere, von den Krebszellen erzeugte/stimulierte Enzyme,die sich an das Kollagen ankleben und es auflösen. Lysin stoppt diesen Prozess, indem es selbst die Zell-/Blutgefäßwände besetzt und dadurch die Enzymattacken verhindert. Das ist eine interessante Theorie, die sich mit dem Maus Experiment deckt. Sie stützen sich gegenseitig. Die Wirkung der Äpfel und Birnen mag auf den Lysingehalt zurückzuführen sein, und die Lysin-Theorie von Dr. Rath mag die korrekte Erklärung dafür liefern.
Dr. Rath kommt auch zu dem Schluss, dass es am besten wäre, Lysin mit Vitamin C zu kombinieren, obwohl er eine schlüssige Erklärung über die Rolle von Vitamin C schuldig bleibt. Ich stimme mit seiner Folgerung vollkommen überein. Diese Kombination ermöglicht einen Doppelschlag mit einem Oxygen-Transport-System mit Vitamin C, dass die Normalisierung der Krebszellen fördert, während Lysin die Verbreitung des Krebses blockiert. Die Verbindung zur Hemmung der Herpes Viren durch Lysin mag darin bestehen, dass die Viren den gleichen Kollagen-Auflösungsprozess stimulieren müssen.

* Eine neue Einsicht? Arginin fördert das Wachstum und die Verbreitung von Krebs?*
Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Lysin Herpes hemmt, während Arginin Herpes fördert. Darum werden die Daten in Diet & Nutrition (Diät & Ernährung) als Lysin/Arginin Ratio präsentiert. Das ist für Leute, die an Herpes leiden, wichtig. Könnte es sein, dass Arginin Herpes fördert, in dem es den Kollagen-Auflösungsprozess verstärkt? Wenn wir dieses nun auf den Krebs übertragen, würde ich voraussagen, dass eine an Arginin reiche Ernährung Wachstum und Verbreitung von  Krebs  unterstützen würde.
* Begründeter Beweis:* Wenn wir uns auf die Maus Studie beziehen, fanden sie heraus, dass jeglicher Vorteil einer Obst/Gemüse Diät durch das Zufügen von Eiweiß negiert wurde. Allerdings, diese zugefügten Eiweiße bestanden aus Samen und Nüssen. Wenn wir jetzt die Tabelle in Diet & Nutrition zu Rate ziehen, sehen wir, dass diese Eiweißquelle einen sehr hohen (den höchsten) Arginingehalt hat. Wenn die obige Prämisse stimmt. dann ist es kein Wunder, dass dies dem Nutzen der Obst/Gemüse Diät entgegenwirkt. Es wäre sehr interessant gewesen, wenn sie Eiweiß aus einer anderen Quelle genommen hätten, z.B. *Käse*, der einen sehr hohen Lysingehalt hat. Durch Beifügung diese Eiweißes hätten sie vielleicht einen hemmenden Effekt oder zumindest einen nicht das Krebswachstum steigernden Effekt gefunden. Ich bin mir sicher, sie wären zu einem völlig anderem Ergebnis gekommen. Daraus würde sich ableiten, dass jede effektive, Krebswachstum hemmende Diät, einer Diät, welche die Verbreitung von Herpes stoppen soll, sehr ähnlich wäre. Leute die an Herpes leiden, sind damit allgemein vertraut. Der Sinn der in Diet & Nutrition präsentierten Tabelle ist, genug Informationen zu liefern, um sich eine eigene, intelligente Ernährung zusammenzustellen. Eine Ausnahme mag der Verzehr von einigen Früchten wie Blaubeeren, Weintrauben, Holunderbeeren usw. sein, deren Gesundheit fördernde Eigenschaften bekannt sind, die aber ähnlich wie Nüsse, einen sehr niedrigen Lysin/Arginin Ratio haben. Obwohl der Ratio niedrig ist, so gilt das ebenfalls für den prozentualen Anteil an Eiweiß und somit dem tolalen Arginingehalt, im Gegensatz zu Nüssen. Ich würde annehmen, dass der niedrige Lysingehalt durch Supplementierung mit Lysin kompensiert  werden könnte, um den Ratio zu verbessern. Man könnte dann immer noch den Nutzen  aus  den wichtigen Phytochemikalien dieser Früchte ziehen, ohne das Krebswachstum zu fördern.
*
"Und der Krebs isst immer mit."* (Anonym)Frohe Ostern
Jürgen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

_Hallo Allerseits,

mich hat vor allem die Frage beschäftigt, in welchem Umfang IGF I in veränderter Milch enhthalten ist.  In dem Link http://www.milchlos.de/milos_0731.htm habe ich etwas gefunden. Bitte dann auf "Neuigkeiten" gehen und dort Mai 2006 anklicken.

Gruß, Wolfgang_
*
Zitat:"* Der Problematik hat sich ein koreanisches Wissenschaftler-Team angenommen. Sie stellten Folgendes fest:  Der IGF-I-Gehalt der Milch wurde signifikant abgesenkt durch:Erhitzungen auf 75 °C und mehr bei einer Dauer von 15 Minuten,durch die Ultra-hoch-Erhitzung auf 121 °C für 15 Minuten, z.B. H-Milchdurch Fermentation mit Laktobazillen bulgaricus und acidophilus, z.B. traditionell hergestellter Joghurt.Der IGF-I-Gehalt wurde nicht oder nicht wesentlich abgesenkt durch :Homogenisierung, z.B. Frischmilch, Quark,Pasteurisierung (Kurzzeiterhitzung auf 73 °C), z.B. Frischmilch, Quark, Käse,Sprühtrocknung von Milchpulver, bei der die Milch kurzzeitig sehr hohen Temperaturen (130-150 °C) ausgesetzt ist, z. B. handelsübliche Milchpulver,Lagerung.Journal of Dairy Science, Volume 89 Nr. 2, 2006, S. 402-409, PMID: 16428610
 Letzte Änderung am 31.03.2007" *Zitat Ende*

----------


## Harro

*Anteil IGF -1 in behandelter Kuhmilch*

Hallo Wolfgang, vielen Dank für Deine Recherchen. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Frau und auf Grund der Tatsache, daß die von mir hauptsächlich verzehrte Milch ultrahocherhitzt ist und ich zudem damit 74 Jahre alt geworden bin, habe ich beschlossen, diese Milch, die zudem fettreduziert ist, auch weiterhin zu trinken. 

*"Wer ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, erspart sich viele Gewissensbisse"        * (John Osborne)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hutschi,

ich nehme diesen Thread noch einmal auf, da er auch häufig aufgerufen wird.

Warum kann der BPS so etwas wie IGF1 nicht mal in verschiedenen Produkten messen lassen? Weshalb brauchen wir das Ergebnis koreanischer Wissenschaftler? Oder wollen wir uns nicht mit dem Bauernverband anlegen? Wir sollten uns aber mit jedem anlegen, um der Wahrheit näher zu kommen. Da gilt es  hart zu sein. 

Ich selbst nehme Kefir für mein Müsli. Für die Zubereitung des Kefirs verwende ich entrahmte H-Milch mit 0,3 % Fett. Die Kefirpilze hat ein Freund mit mir geteilt. Einfach in die Milch tun, ca. 24 h warten, abgießen und fertig. Pilze mit Wasser spülen und in etwas Milch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. Pilze nicht mit Metall (Sieb, Löffel) in Berührung kommen lassen. Jeder alte Kaukasier hatte seinen Kefirpilz ein Leben lang.

Gute Gesundheit für alle, Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*IGF-1 Wert*

Hallo, Wolfgang, bitte lies noch mal in meinem Thread "*Milch besser für Muskelaufbau" * den Beitrag Nr. 13 mit meinem IGF-1 Wert. Der spricht doch trotz meiner Riesenmengen getrunkener Milch Bände.

*"Es gibt Glückspilze, die fallen und finden noch etwas dabei"*
(Senegalesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hutschi,

nachdem dieser Thread hier mit Horrornachrichten zu Milch angefangen hatte, habe ich wenigsten erst einmal die Entwarnung mit der H-Milch gefunden. Jetzt kommen noch Deine Messwerte dazu. Da gibt es ja wieder Hoffnung. Trinkst Du H-Milch oder normale?  

Man sollte versuchen, dieses Thema mit der Hoffnung fortführen, es halbwegs wissenschaftlich zu klären. Es wäre doch schade, wenn die vielen Milchtrinker sinnloserweise auf Milchprodukte verzichten würden. 

Mir persönlich ist es um Milch pur nicht schade. Aber ein Leben ohne Käse wäre schon schlecht, zumal ich stark auf Wurst verzichte, weil die nun wirklich nicht gerade gesund ist. Dann soll man noch auf Zucker achten. Das heißt Obst, Honig, Marmelade, Kuchen..... Was bleibt dann noch übrig, außer Gemüse, Bohnen und weißem Fleisch? Und Alkohol soll man auch nicht täglich trinken, damit sich die Bauspeicheldrüse mal ausruhen kann.

Hier sieht man wieder das Dilemma mit der Medizin und auch dem Forum: Lauter Hinweise, lauter Behauptungen, alle können nicht richtig untermauert werden.  

Da muss eben doch der BPS mit einer eigenen schlauen Denker-Crew ran.  Wenn jeder Mann, der PK hat, im Monat ein paar Euro zahlt, wäre ein Haufen Geld da, um Leute zu bezahlen, die den ganzen Tag alle Erkenntnisse durchforsten.  

Auf die Bundesregierung und das etablierte Gesundheitssystem kann man sich nicht verlassen. Das zuständige Ministerium schafft es nicht mal, gesunde und ungesunde Lebensmittel kennzeichnen zu lassen. Aber das hat auch einen Vorteil. Mit den fetten Kindern wird gleich wieder das Futter für die Jobs im Gesundheitssystem geschaffen. Und die Urologen freuen sich auch, denn das alles gibt auch ordentlich Probleme mit der Prostata.

Liebe Grüße, Wolfgang

P.S: Lies doch mal den Thread zu dem Spiegel-Artikel über die Schattenseiten der Medizin. Ärzte scheinen danach viel gefährlicher als Milch zu sein. 

Zitat: "In Deutschland, befürchtet der Allgemeine Patienten-Verband in Marburg, werden jedes Jahr etwa 100000 Menschen falsch behandelt, 25000 von ihnen sterben demnach einen iatrogenen (durch den 
Arzt verursachten) Tod. Der geringere Teil geht zurück auf Kunstfehler, der größere Teil passiert als Konsequenz überflüssiger und ungerechtfertigter Prozeduren."

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1795#post11795

----------


## WinfriedW

> Prostatakrebs ist eine Zivilisationserkrankunge die im Zusammenhang steht mit unseren hiesigen Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten. Vor diesem Hintergrund bin ich zunehmend irritiert, dass sich die Urologen aber auch die Onkologen mit ihren Patienten so wenig oder auch gar nicht über Ernährungsfragen unterhalten. Das scheint in Ihrer Ausbildung kein Thema zu sein.


Ich nehme alles zurück und *behaupte das Gegenteil*!

Es fehlt nur der dringende Hinweis auf die mit dem Verzehr von Milchprodukten einhergehenden Gesundheitsrisiken. Da wollte es sich der Herr *Dr. Hohmuth* offenbar nicht mit den Milchbaueren verscherzen.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wo der *Milchpreis* wohl landen wird, wenn erst mal alle Urologen und Gynäkologen auf ihreren Internetseiten auf die Gesundheitsrisiken durch Milchkonsum hinweisen.

WW

----------


## Josef

Servus,
ist im Kefir kein IGF-1 mehr drinnen?
LG.
Josef

----------


## WinfriedW

> Servus,
> ist im Kefir kein IGF-1 mehr drinnen?
> LG.
> Josef


Weiß nicht. Vielleicht hilft dir *dieses* weiter.

WW

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

wenn man beim Essen alles weglassen soll, was einem schmeckt und schädlich sein könnte (!!!) dürfen viele hier mit mehreren Baustellen NICHTS mehr essen.

----------


## Credo44

Margarine oder Butter?

Hallo Freunde,
Von vielen im Forum wird immer wieder Margarine statt Butter empfohlen, und zwar Margarine mit Omega-3. Aber letztere haben meist einen größeren Anteil an Omega-6. Sind sie trotzdem empfehlenswert, oder wer kennt eine Margarine, die richtig wäre. 
Ich esse derzeit Bertolli mit Olivenöl, allerdings in minimalen Mengen. 
Bei gedünstetem Gemüse allerdings kommt zum Schluß Butter dazu!
Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht Credo

----------


## Harro

*Ueberlebensstrategie

*Hallo, Konrad:

 


> wenn man beim Essen alles weglassen soll, was einem schmeckt und schädlich sein könnte (!!!) dürfen viele hier mit mehreren Baustellen NICHTS mehr essen.


Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Aber trotzdem sollte man die von ihrer Strategie ueberzeugten Forumsbenutzer, die auf die vielen Mittelchen schwoeren, nicht entmutigen. Sie koennten letztlich auch mit ihren zahlreichen, individuellen Therapien uns Zweiflern oder Unglauebigen gegenueber im Vorteil sein. Also Leidensgenossen, auch das koennte eine Loesung sein:

*Entweder man lebt, oder man ist konsequent.
*Erich Kaestner

----------


## Josef

> *Ueberlebensstrategie
> 
> **Entweder man lebt, oder man* * ist konsequent.
> *Erich Kaestner



*Entweder man lebt, oder man* * isst konsequent.*

----------


## Harro

*

Einspruch

*Hallo, Josef, durch Deine Korrektur wird doch wohl der eigentliche Zynismus des Zitates entfernt. Siehe auch hier:

http://www.sprechgeraet.de/Entweder-...uent.z742.html

Du hast es natuerlich gut gemeint. Ein Gruss von der Hohen Tatra in Deine Alpenwelt.

*Der Kluge aergert sich ueber Dummheiten, der Weise belaechelt sie.
*Curt Goetz

Gruss Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , wenn man beim Essen alles weglassen soll, was einem schmeckt und schädlich sein könnte (!!!) dürfen viele hier mit mehreren Baustellen NICHTS mehr essen.


Früher argumentierte ich, ich wüsste nicht, wie ich meine Ernährung umstellen sollte, weil ich mich schon immer gesund ernährt habe. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Prostatakrebs, Brustkrebs und Darmkrebs Zivilisationserkrankungen sind, deren Ursache in unseren westlichen Lebensstiel, insbesondere der Ernährung  zu suchen ist. Das kann man nun glauben oder nicht. Wie auch immer das ist,  Heilung oder auch nur nachhaltige Besserung einer Erkrankung ist, wenn überhaupt, nur dann zu erwarten, wenn man deren Ursache(n) abstellt. Ich lasse in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich viel weg, nämlich das Fleisch, insbesondere das rote, alle Milchprodukte, aber auch die *schnellen industriell vorbehandelten Kohlenhydrate* und z. Zt. wg.  Ketoconazol auch den Alkohol. Stattdessen esse ich viel Fisch, Sojaprodukte, Nüsse, Rohkost und Gemüse. Darüber hinaus reduziere ich (moderat) die Kalorienaufnahme und das Körpergewicht.

Das ist, lieber Konrad, nicht wirklich ein Verlust sondern im Gegenteil eine Bereicherung,  denn so entdecke ich viele neue Nahrungsmittel, Rezepte und Gewürze. Das einzige Problem ist, dass *Mann* ungleich mehr Zeit in der Küche verbringt, weil das Ausprobieren neuer Rezepte, die Zubereitung frischer Speisen, Salate und Gemüse einfach zeitintensiv ist.

Das mit den mehreren Baustellen dürfte nach meiner Einschätzung auch kein echtes Problem sein, denn diese Baustellen heißen  meist: Übergewicht, Diabetes, Bluthochdruck, Blutfette, Atherosklerose, Koronare Herzkrankheit, Fettleber, ...  also Erkrankungen, deren Ursachenkreis der Selbe ist, wie bei Prostatakrebs.   

Mein Problem und das dürfte in vielen Fällen ähnlich gelagert sein, ist, dass ich nicht einfach par Ordre De Mufti eine Änderung der familiären Ernährungsgewohnheiten beschließen kann. Ich muss schon selbst machen, sonst ändert sich hier nichts. In manchen Familien kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass die Frauen ihre Küche mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigen. Das ist hier zum Glück nicht so.




> Margarine oder Butter?


Ich lasse beides weg!

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo WW
> wie hältst Du´s mit Wil de Jonghs WIKUTO?


Ich habe das eine Zeit lang gemacht und immer viel Curcuma untergemischt. Auf Dauer war mir der Geschmack zu streng. Z. Zt. fülle ich Curcuma in Kapseln ab und  schlucke diese.  So kann man relativ hohe Dosen von dem Zeug zu sich nehmen, ohne permanent mit dem Geschmack konfrontiert zu sein. Meinen Lycopinbedarf decke ich durch Tomatenmark, Tomaten im Essen, ja und auch ab und an Tomatensaft. Das Olivenöl schütte ich in den Salat. Meinen Flüssigkeitsbedarf decke ich großenteils mittels grünem Tee mit Zitrone.

Immer wieder interessant finde ich dieses, *die LOGI (LOw Glycemic and Insulinemic Diet)-Methode:

*


> LOGI (*LO*w *G*lycemic and *I*nsulinemic Diet) ermöglicht einerseits eine Gewichtsreduktion ohne zu hungern, verbessert aber andererseits, auch unabhängig vom Abnahmeerfolg, die entgleiste Stoffwechselsituation.
> 
> In der neu entwickelten Ernährungspyramide bilden nicht mehr Getreideprodukte die Basis, sondern Obst und Gemüse (unterste Etage im Bild). Davon soll man am meisten essen. Ebenso wichtig sind Öle mit einer günstigen Fettsäurenzusammensetzung wie Oliven-, Raps- und Leinöl. Die nächste Stufe bilden die proteinreichen Nahrungsmittel: Milchprodukte, Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Hülsenfrüchte und Nüsse. Erst dann folgen Getreideprodukte wie Reis, Nudeln, Brot und Müsli, von denen man wenig essen sollte und möglichst die Vollkornvarianten. Fernhalten sollte man sich von Produkten mit sehr vielen Kohlenhydraten in einer Form, die Blutzuckerspitzen verursacht. Das sind im wesentlichen die alten Bekannten: Limonade, Knabberzeug, Süßigkeiten, Kuchen und Weißbrot, aber auch Kartoffeln.


Das ist so ungefähr die Richtung, in die ich mich bewege, nur dass ich die Milchprodukte und das Fleisch weglasse - stattdesssen mehr Sojaprodukte und Fisch. Damit, Credo, stellt sich die Frage: "Butter oder Margarine" gar nicht mehr, denn ich esse kaum noch Brot, höchstens ein Stück trockenes zum Salat. In den Salat kommt Olivenöl und zum Kochen benutze ich ebenfalls Oliven- oder Rapsöl. Zum Frühstück gibt's Müsli mit Leinsamen, Nüssen, wenig Vollkorngetreide, Sojamilchersatz und natürlich viel Obst.

WW

----------

